# Leftover fall turkey licenses on sale now



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Aug. 28, 2012

The Department of Natural Resources reminds hunters that fall turkey hunting license drawing results and leftover license quantities are available at www.michigan.gov/huntdrawings. Hunters are encouraged to visit this website for updated license availability information. Unsuccessful applicants could begin purchasing one leftover license online or from any license agent on a first-come, first-served basis for a one-week period beginning Aug. 20 at 10 a.m. EST.

Now, the remaining fall turkey hunting licenses can be purchased by any hunter, including those who did not apply for a fall turkey license. A hunter may buy one license per day until the quotas are met.

As of Aug. 15, there are licenses available in fall turkey management units L, M, W, HA (public or private land) and YY (private land). The majority of the licenses are available in unit YY (45,000 licenses) for private land in southern Michigan and Beaver Island. Here are the remaining leftover licenses as of Aug. 15:


Over 800 licenses available in Unit M;
Over 500 licenses available in Unit HA;
Over 400 licenses available in Unit L; and
Only 40 licenses available in Unit W.
Fall turkey season opens Sept. 15 and runs through Nov. 14. "Fall turkey season provides a great opportunity for hunters to get a bird for their Thanksgiving dinner," said DNR upland bird biologist Al Stewart. "And because the season runs through Nov. 14, it gives archery deer hunters the chance to pursue another game animal during the archery deer season."Hunters have an additional opportunity to get a fall turkey license by applying for the 2013 Pure Michigan Hunt drawing. Each application is $4 and hunters may apply as many times as they like. Three lucky winners will receive a hunt package that includes a fall turkey, spring turkey, elk, bear, antlerless deer license and a reserved waterfowl hunt. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/puremichiganhunt. Season dates and regulations have not yet been established for the 2013 hunting seasons.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

